# Introducing my beginning mice



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm starting working on with splasheds and tricolors and here is my beginning mice

Hey Hey What Can I Do, "Rumo"
LH spl (cc)
male, date of birth 14th April, 2015


Surfing the Aftershocks, "Brim"
sha spl (ba-si)
male, date of birth 16th April, 2015


Do Not Cover, "Nasta"
sh co tri 
male, date of birth 17th April, 2015


Has not name yet
shsa ssp
male, date of birth 24th April, 2015


The Harsh Light of Day, "Hydra"
sh spl 
female, date of birth 16th April, 2015


The Melody Lingers on, "Virna"
shs spl (ba-cpb)
female, date of birth 16th April, 2015


Handle with Care, "Zambra"
sh co tri 
female, date of birth 17th April, 2015


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cuties. <3


----------



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2015)

Fantasia Mousery, thank you. I'll introduce them later in more detail on our Facebook page.


----------

